# Broadcast Bifenthrin or Not?



## UltimateLawn (Sep 25, 2020)

So I now have a preventative schedule for fungicides with the necessary rotation and things are looking better.

Now...I wanted to ask if I should do a broadcast application of Bifenthrin or another pesticide. I can't see that I'm having a big insect issue damaging the lawn - most of the problem was related to fungus. It would seem in the case of pesticides, unless I see a problem then broadcast pesticides drop are not necessary and can potentially kill wanted things in the soil...earthworms, nematodes, etc. I do have the occasional fire ant trail in my beds, but I'm planning to treat that with Advion ant bait and I also spray Bifenthrin at the back of the beds where they meet the house and I don't seem to have any encroachment into the house.

So, I'm thinking, unless there is an identified pest need for broadcast, I shouldn't do a broadcast drop of Bifenthrin and look for spot-specific control.

I was planning on doing one broadcast drop of grub treatment in the early Summer since they are pervasive in the area.

What do others think about my pesticide strategy...is this spot-specific on an identified issue or broadcast the best approach?


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

The amount of Bifenthrin dropped (used or applied) each year globally is measured in TONS so, not only does your current plan read appropriate, I agree a broadcast of Bifenthrin is not only not needed but, unwarranted.

FWIW, and I have no stake or interest in either of these suppliers but, Beneficial Nematodes keeping working for months (or longer as long as soil doesn't dry out 3" or deeper) and keep reproducing as long as there are target pest in the soil.

https://hydro-gardens.com/product/guardian-lawn-patrol-mix-1-million-5p385a/

https://www.arbico-organics.com/product/omri-NemAttack-Pro-Sc-Beneficial-Nematodes/beneficial-nematodes

Best part is they don't bother earthworms and other beneficials!


----------

